# Red X Black White



## Roxberry (Oct 27, 2015)

Just wanted to share a few pics of my girl. Ain't she perdy?


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 28, 2015)

A love bug!


----------



## BigJay8232 (Dec 4, 2015)

That is a Gorgeous Gu! Doesn't look like a 50/50 Mix. She looks like a straight Red to me. But not withstanding an absolutely Beautifal Gu.


----------



## BigJay8232 (Dec 4, 2015)

This is my Girl Rosie she is an exceptionally light Rufescens x Merinae Hybrid. But she is 25% Blue.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 4, 2015)

I would not have thought any red. Hidden to me.


----------



## BigJay8232 (Dec 4, 2015)

I need to get a pic with Natural Light. Her white is peachy and her neck legs and belly are Bright Red as well as a smattering of red scales throughout her pattern.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Would be neat to see. Natural light is best for such pics


----------



## BigJay8232 (Dec 4, 2015)

Well, When she wakes up after the winter I'll try to get some good ones.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Mine are sleeping, too.


----------

